# Fasting/cleansing/detox anybody?



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

In addition to a lot more riding since I bought a new bike I have been trying to eat healthier. Another thing that has come up with eating healthier are additional techniques to improve the body like fasting and cleansing. I know from seeing it with my own eyes that fasting does work no matter what a doctor says. Until today I never fasted myself and this recent journey was my attempt at trying a detox. If you have ever seen what comes out of a body after fasting you recognize that there is no way that stuff should be in there or at least doing any good in there. My brother even had a polyp fall off from inside his nose during a long fast. When he was younger he had to have them surgically removed. Fasting had them just dropping off. His doctor had no explanation on why it just came off.

So during all this recent riding and push to eat healthier I had these sharp pains coming from my liver/gall bladder area. I was wondering if it was from changing my diet so rapidly. They lasted for a few seconds and not like minutes or hours like what normally happens on a gallstone attack. I figured it wouldn't kill me so I tried a gallstone flush. It simply is fasting, drinking epsom salt, then a olive oil/lemon juice shake then supposedly all the garbage in your gall bladder is flushed out. Whether it really works is very hotly contested. I would liken it to arguing whether Republicans or Democrats are more correct. It goes nowhere fast. Many, including some doctors online, argue it is just "soap" balls forming. Others who were going in for gallstone removal tried it as a last ditch effort and ended up having the MRI before surgery to realize they were passed from the flush. It reminds me of in here where somebody who is generally knowledgeable and trusted about bikes trash talking a certain bike while never have riden it and others who own it and not experts are saying it is great. Who do you trust?

I just finished my flush and needless to say some very bad stuff came out as expected. Whether it is just oil/juice and whatever is inside our body mixing or really something bad being ejected from our liver/gallbladder, it is eye opening to say the least. I can not say if I did have gallstones nor at this point do I know if it did anything to help that pain since I just finished today. The pain only happened like 4 times in the past 1.5 weeks and lasted seconds. I will report back if anything still hurts but I still feel like everything that came out was not oil and lemon juice. There was nothing inside me except that oil and lemon juice as the epsom salts remove EVERYTHING from inside you. To get graphic here, it was green hard, waxy, and lumpy balls that ranged in size from 1/16" to maybe 3/4". If you are brave enough you can Google image search "gallstone flush". Don't say I didn't warn you.

So does anybody have experience with this or have any questions about it. I am still alive and can tell my tale. I must say though, it's very confusing to see something like that come out from inside you.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sorry, but that sounds unhealthy to me.


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

Products like that are designed to do only one thing: Separate your money from your wallet.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't spend any money. This wasn't some program or website that is selling something. When obtaining info from the internet you have to take it all in with a grain of salt. The place is mainly for one thing, to move products/money from out of and if you are lucky in to your wallet. This is just random people that try this and many seem to get good results. It's just epsom salt, lemon juice, and olive oil. All products in the house I had any way. They are all things we put in our body routinely. Well except the epsom salt unless you have constipation.

I just ate apples and apple juice, fasted for a day and drank the epsom salts with plenty of water. At night it was the oil and lemon juice and then next day....done. I feel fine and oddly enough, I am not hungry right now at all. During the first day I fasted all I could think about was pizza loaded with toppings and cheese stretching when you take a slice, crunchy crust soaked with garlic butter and.....you get the picture.

I followed this routine: 1½ Day Gallbladder Flush Recipe - Thailand - Meditations around the world - WorldNomads Adventures This guy isn't selling anything nor does he have links to any site to buy anything. He's just some random dude with a blog.


----------



## illegalsmile (Apr 11, 2008)

wat? i don't even


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It's basic really, good in, good out. Ingest a healthy diet and you needn't worry about flushing, you'll be doing that regularly.


----------

